# Skeptical, but interesting read



## senorFrog (Sep 16, 2007)

How this 12inch miracle tube could halve heating bills

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ogy.html?in_article_id=481996&in_page_id=1965


----------



## jjbaer (Sep 18, 2007)

senorFrog said:
			
		

> How this 12inch miracle tube could halve heating bills
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ogy.html?in_article_id=481996&in_page_id=1965



Answer:  it isn't!


----------



## Mike Wilson (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, all you have to do is figure out what the "secret liquid catalyst" is, and you're set...

--  Mike


----------



## wg_bent (Sep 18, 2007)

My Burnham Oil burner does this too. It puts out way more energy than the ELECTRICITY that's put into it.


----------



## bruce56bb (Sep 18, 2007)

hmmmm............possibly a flux-capacitor?


http://www.cedmagic.com/featured/back-to-the-future/flux-capacitor-real.jpg


----------



## Gibbonboy (Sep 18, 2007)

They just have to get their marketing department to get around all that pesky "physics" and "first law of thermodynamics", then they'll make billions! 

Believe this, I've got something that will double your fuel mileage, and some land in Florida that you just need to buy! Even comes with a free cold fusion reactor for energy.


----------



## Jags (Sep 18, 2007)

This is great - they finally found a use for all those spent Nuke rods.  Break a little piece off, drop it into a PVC tube, and heat water with it.


----------



## TMonter (Sep 18, 2007)

Might be an advanced chemical reaction between the chrome catalyst and the potash. Be interesting to see where the energy is coming from, no lunch is free but they may be "over the hump" on a self sustaining reaction. Since potash and chrome are readily available maybe it can be made viable, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## karl (Sep 24, 2007)

First  TMonter  that aivar is just wrong. lol 

  I think Craig needs to make new forum room for the kookie stuff and put a flag on it that pops up on a certain date.  So we will know to go back and look at it.  For example, they say this thing could hit the market in 18 months.  I want to go searching for that company then.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Sep 24, 2007)

karl said:
			
		

> I think Craig needs to make new forum room for the kookie stuff and put a flag on it that pops up on a certain date.  So we will know to go back and look at it.  For example, they say this thing could hit the market in 18 months.  I want to go searching for that company then.



Yes, but these sort of devices are somehow always just 18 months from market.  But if you "invest" now, you can get in on the ground floor!


----------



## Bill (Sep 25, 2007)

If it makes energy from almost nothing, how come it only cuts heating costs in half?


----------

